# What about?



## munk (Apr 13, 2016)

What about? CaribSea Eco-Complete Cichlid Sand, anybody use it? Thoughts?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I don't use it personally. I know a few on here do though, a simple search would help you find what you're looking for...

Here's a guy wanting to know the best way to install.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=217367
Here's a topic talking about buffering capacity of the substrate.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=203934#p1408637
This fella got talked out of that to go with PFS, I use pfs and I love it!http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=216614#p1508675

This is just the tip of the iceberg. If you're like me and the search function isn't working for some reason type, into google, "*yourquestion*"site:cichlid-forum.com for results only from this Web site.

There is also a good section called product reviews that has helped me in the past.
http://cichlid-forum.com/reviews/view_product_details.php?id=1070

I hope this helps you find what you're looking for!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IMO there are less expensive and superior substrate options.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I used some a few years ago just for the salt pepper look. In the long run, I didn't like it. The black was extremely fine and very prone to causing impeller shaft wear and scratches on the glass. This is the sand that spawned my love for prefilters.


----------



## munk (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you, I looked at product reviews and the most recent one was when Lincoln was president.


----------



## munk (Apr 13, 2016)

I'd like to thank "somebody" but I don't know who.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

munk said:


> I'd like to thank "somebody" but I don't know who.


LOL. :lol:


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

"As somebody once said...." said somebody.

No problem man


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

munk said:


> Thank you, I looked at product reviews and the most recent one was when Lincoln was president.


That's because you can't bring folks around here to write a review if you threaten to beat them with a stick. Instead they keep posting reviews in the forums, where they are super hard to find after a while. Just saying.


----------

